# Anyone tried Mally beauty cosmetics?



## Pink_minx (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw her products on QVC and loved how nice the make up is applied on to the models.  Mally has done make up on movie stars like Beyonce and Jlo and etc.  I was wondering if any of you purchased any of her products and if it was worth the money?  I would like to get a few of her products maybe for Christmas.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 11, 2005)

I purchased the City Chick Smokey Eye Kit in Central Park (the greens). The colors were not the greens I was looking for, but still quite beautiful. In my opinion the shadow base in this palette is much better than the the MAC Fix base.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2005)

No, but I'd like to.  I tivo-ed it so I am about to watch it.


----------



## JMKess (Apr 27, 2006)

*Mally Beauty*

Anyone use it?  Her line just came to Henri Bendel, and I don't know if it is worth checking out.  For anyone not familiar, Mally Roncal (a celeb makeup artist) created her own line of cosmetics (how original!).  It's sold on QVC but now she'll be in Henri Bendel as well.

TIA!

Jennifer


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 1, 2006)

They have some videos on QVC of her doing the models make-up. I swore she used to do other celebs make-up and she was using MAC. I saw her doing Kelly Osbournes make-up on tv and she was using MAC.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jun 6, 2006)

I first saw Mally working for Sephora. She was in a couple of their old catalogs. Shes really talented and a natural at what she does. Im thinking about trying out some of her stuff but i have to find out what the return policy with qvc is first.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 6, 2006)

QVC is really good about returning stuff. My Grandma is a QVC addict, and she returns stuff all the time with no problem.


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought a lot of her stuff from QVC. Let's see, I have the Plum Chelsea and Central Park Smokey Eye kits, a Spring Kit(lipstick, eyeshadow and blush), and her Shimmer Shape and Glow in every color. I love the shimmer shape and glow. It is my favorite in her line because it really does give you that hollywood glow. I love almost everything I got and only returned her Get Cheeky Blush because it was so sheer I couldn't see it on. Her lipglosses aren't that great because there isn't much color payoff but they have a nice wet shine.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 18, 2006)

*Mally Beauty*

Thank you = )


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

Ive seen soem of her products on HSN or QVC i cant remember which show i seen it on.... her stuff looks intresting but ive never tried it..


----------



## lsperry (Nov 20, 2006)

I've seen her and her products on QVC. I'm NW45 and made the mistake of buying her deepest shade undereye concealer. It was way too light for me! But all in all her smokey eye palettes seems to sell out quite frequently. I just didn't find her products pigmented enough for me. But for anyone lighter, I think they're good. She's entertaining to watch and have very good makeup techniques and ideas.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here is a thread where some people were talking about it....

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ighlight=Mally


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2007)

*Mally Beauty Special*

Hey guys, for anyone who is curious or has seen whats in my train case (see http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=68184) Mally Beauty will be having a todays special value on qvc on wed march 28th. Basically, they put together a kit of her top selling things for a low price. Not quite a sale, but I guess you get a bit of a discount. Her stuff is great, and for 55 dollars you get a lot of neat stuff like an eye pallette, mascara, eye brightening wand, brushes, etc. I hope some of you will take the chance to try her out, she rocks!
Oh, and those who have used her stuff before, let me know what you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enjoy


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty Special*

I've been meaning to try her stuff. I'll have to check it out!

Thx!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty Special*

No problem, if you want to check it out now the item number is A5513 and its available on autodelivery item number A13564.
:-D


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty Special*

Thanks for the information.
You have some great items in your traincase


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty Special*

Its up all day today if anyone wants to check it out and any of her other stuff :-D
What a great TSV to have on my bday!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 9, 2007)

*Mally Beauty*

If there was one brand that I am completely and totally in love with (from all aspects) it has to be Mally Beauty. For those of you not familiar with Mally, she is a makeup artist to the stars who somewhat recently (okay, a couple of years ago) branched out and created her own line of makeup to help create her signature looks. She is most famous for her shimmer, shape, and glow, and her smokey eye palettes.

For those of you who haven't checked her stuff out yet, do so cause its awesome.

I own practically the whole line and I adore it. The quality is great and the packaging is so fashionable!

So who else uses mally's stuff?


----------



## n_c (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

Is there a web site?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

QVC carries her line. Mally Beauty on QVC and her website.

I have her cancellation concealer duo and love it because of how much it covers and it doesn't crease under eyes.
The brush is a really great quality and I like the packaging in the little suede case. I really want to buy a full set of brushes from her line... they're inexpensive enough but still feel nice. Um... I'm kind of a fan from late nights of watching qvc at secondary.

Only issue I have is that some of the compacts can be hard to open.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

i have been dying to try the concealer as well as the shaper set thingy. shimmer shape and glo I think?


----------



## Barbie (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

I had the shape, shimmer and glow in love is deeper and I wasn't crazy about it so I returned it to QVC


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

I own(ed) and love:
Shimmer Shape & Glow
Believable Bronzer
Cancellation Concealer
Eye Brightener Wand
Many of her brushes
Eyelift pencil
Eyeshadows
Liquid Lipsticks
Eyebrow Kit
Total Face Palette
Blushes
City Chick Smokey Eye Kits
Eyeliner
Mascara

Let me know if you want reviews (but i might be biased, lol)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

LOVE the eye brightener! I use it under my bottom eyeliner...makes my eyes pop


----------



## REYNALD0C (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

Mally is one of my best friends' aunty, I want to meet her, but only if she has some products in hand ;]

I wanna try the Lift, Shape & Glow Matte Face Defining System, but for 50 bucks no! thats why, I have to meet her hahaha.


----------



## lovely333 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

I love her products. I think her brushes are great and her cosmetics are simple and easy to use. Is she going to be on QVC again soon? Maybe for the holidays?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

Im sure she will pop up sometime between now and then end of the yr on qvc. I KNOW for sure that she has 4 new collection products for the holidays: the travel kit II, stocking stuff II kits, and 2 new face palettes in a daytime compact and a nighttime compact (each compact has 4 shadows, 2 blushes and 3 itty bitty brushes) Keep an eye out for these as they are adorable!


----------



## amethyst_star (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

Mally's line is now available on Canada's, The Shopping Channel.  I bought some of her products including the Concealer Kit in Tan.  The packaging is really pretty and feminine, although some of the compacts can be a little difficult to open. I'm tempted to try her lipglosses. Any thoughts or reviews on her glosses??


----------



## Toya (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Mally Beauty*

I've become a fan of the Mally Beauty line.  The Shimmer, Shape and Glow is awesome as are the City Chic Smokey Eye Kits.  But I must say that my favorites are the lipglosses - I have Pink, Peach and Fuschia.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 5, 2009)

I know this thread is mad old but i saw her on QVC last night. i never heard of her! i am pretty broke but was tempted to buy some stuff, i liked her brow kit.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Yep, there is a Mally Beauty today's special value! A 9-Piece collection and the price is valid until midnight ET.

link: Mally Beauty All Day Gorgeous Lasting Beauty 9-Pc Collection - QVC.com


----------



## ruthless (Jun 20, 2009)

I just ordered her poreless primer I hope it's good it was expensive


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried the eye brightner thingy and it's actually really nice. 

I love watching her on QVC... she seems really sweet in a sorta creepy way.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I forgot to post about the 5 Easy-Pays on QVC yesterday!! Everything on QVC.com was on 5 easy-pays.. you had products from Bobbi Brown at like $4 a month!! 

Mally had her eyeliner pens for $4 easy pays as well. I was so tempted to order a bunch of stuff but in the end I just got some super-size Philosophy cleansers (purity, microdelivery wash).


----------



## jenta2005 (May 23, 2011)

Yes I have a lipgloss, an eyeshadow and the shape, shimmer and glow kit. I love the cosmetics, especially the shape, shimmer and glow. My only complaint is if you order the wrong item or color from her web site and you try to contact her for a return, you will never hear back. Mally Beauty is the only sales website I have ever seen without a contact phone number and some sort of customer service. I emailed her multiple times trying to find out how I could go about returning the item, I wanted to make sure they were going to refund me if I sent it back and wasn't sure if I needed a return number like some sites require. I never once heard back from her and was very upset that she could not even return one of my emails, or whoever it is that
  	s supposed to be answering them. So I would strongly suggest ordering the products from another site like QVC, just in case you have a complaint or need to return something. When dealing with ordering makeup, especially a line you've never tried and can't try on in store, there is a good chance you may need to return an item or exchange it and you sure as heck can't count on her to respond to emails. Zero customer service there, very dissapointing.


----------



## Jean2 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have tried her cosmetics and have been very pleased - until my last order.  I ordered the 24/7 brow pencil (along with some other items).  I could not get the top off the brow pencil - no matter how hard I tried.  I went on line to check into sending it back...The girl said I should fill out a form - it goes to some sort of review committee and they will send me a form  if it is accepted...Are you kidding?  I paid $25 for a pencil that will not open - not something I did.  Am furious.  Called back again today.  She said - "It usually takes around 48 hours for them to send you the return slip once it has made it through the review board...." Sounds like I am sending back an explosive item.  So stupid.  I do not like this policy - they need to also "send an order through a review board"...but they don't of course.  They accept your card instantly.... I do not believe I have ever sent back an item....this is really bad businees for Mally Beauty I think.  Makes you not want to order anything - because of the trouble is you really had something you simply didn't like - what?  someone would have to "review" it to see if you were allowed to dislike it?  I have not even tried the brow pencil - suppose I don't like it after all this - would I be "reviewed" again to see if an option is available?  Crazy!!


----------



## pockykami (Aug 18, 2013)

Jean2 said:


> I have tried her cosmetics and have been very pleased - until my last order. I ordered the 24/7 brow pencil (along with some other items). I could not get the top off the brow pencil - no matter how hard I tried. I went on line to check into sending it back...The girl said I should fill out a form - it goes to some sort of review committee and they will send me a form if it is accepted...Are you kidding? I paid $25 for a pencil that will not open - not something I did. Am furious. Called back again today. She said - "It usually takes around 48 hours for them to send you the return slip once it has made it through the review board...." Sounds like I am sending back an explosive item. So stupid. I do not like this policy - they need to also "send an order through a review board"...but they don't of course. They accept your card instantly.... I do not believe I have ever sent back an item....this is really bad businees for Mally Beauty I think. Makes you not want to order anything - because of the trouble is you really had something you simply didn't like - what? someone would have to "review" it to see if you were allowed to dislike it? I have not even tried the brow pencil - suppose I don't like it after all this - would I be "reviewed" again to see if an option is available? Crazy!!


  I would contact the credit card company and see if they can do anything for you.


----------

